# Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott
Thanks To wikdslo 
Room rates are $89 USD/night for 1 king, or 2 full size doubles?
AAA or CAA member the rate is $69 USD 
More details in the link below.
*Toll-Free: 1-800-238-3198 *
Thanks VEEDUBR http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Burnout lanes ^.
The Somerset Marriott is located in the heart of Central New Jersey with easy access to The New Jersey Turnpike, Garden State Parkway, and I-287. Recently completing an expansive 6 million dollar renovation, the Somerset Marriott aspires to be your home away from home! From the moment you walk through the doors you will be welcomed in by our breathtaking water feature. A friendly face is not far as you travel to our new Gift Shop for all your needs from a quick bite on the go to a classic souvenir. Or our state of the art Business Center, filled with all the necessities the business traveler will need. You can also head on over to our new health club for a workout, then go for a swim in our indoor/outdoor pool. For your appetite, J.Porters Restaurant and Pub will be serving up a classic Chophouse Menu that will keep you coming back for more. All in all the Somerset Marriott is Central New Jersey's Premier Property!
Check-In and Checkout 
Check-In: 3:00 PM 
Checkout: 11:00 AM
Downside is they do charge for high speed internet connection to your room. 
http://marriott.com/property/propertypage/SOSNJ

Total Distance is about 20 miles to the track.









This Is The Official Party Hotel For Waterfest 12



_Modified by 1VR62NV at 9:03 PM 3-29-2006_


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (1VR62NV)*

oh hell f'n YEAH!!! that's where I was in '03 and there are 3 hotels within walking distance. there's the somerset, holiday inn and a courtyard I beleive. oh man oh man oh man this place ROCKS!!!


----------



## DeezUU (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (Teknojnky)*

OK , so is that the hotel that we will be banned from in '07 ?


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (DeezUU)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DeezUU* »_OK , so is that the hotel that we will be banned from in '07 ?









maybe


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (1VR62NV)*

should I show you videos of what happened in '04?


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (Teknojnky)*

i was probably there i cruise around with the dubaholics and stayed at the holiday inn with you guys


----------



## eminem12_2000 (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (1VR62NV)*

i was at the holiday inn in 03 i think it was, when it was hotel #1, i tihnk i am going to skip waterfest this year and go to H20, im not sure yet


----------



## the_mad_bastard (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (eminem12_2000)*

unofficial VWoT hotel #1 status is officially being laid on this hotel by me.
booya. i've claimed 3 rooms using my CAA membership, and i was told that it was $79/night. i'm not complaining about the extra $10/night. it's all good.
100 days to waterfest!


----------



## jay_vw (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (the_mad_bastard)*

Room booked, for $69 night (total: 157.33USD). Can hardly wait.....


----------



## Big Dac With Fries (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (jay_vw)*

Booked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (the_mad_bastard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_mad_bastard* »_
100 days to waterfest!

are you looking at the countdown on my msn?


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (the_mad_bastard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_mad_bastard* »_unofficial VWoT hotel #1 status is officially being laid on this hotel by me.



Mr King = Booked.


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (Mr King)*

8 rooms booked for the short bus crew.


----------



## robs91jett (Mar 22, 2005)

Booking tonight. This'll be my first waterfest and I fully intend on getting completely involved in the action. Where better to do it than at the "official party station of wfxii"?
Edit: Booked


_Modified by robs91jett at 12:20 PM 4-12-2006_


----------



## SpiritDrivenVAG (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (robs91jett)*

booked


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

i can't wait, people








i'll be in the rabbit with the Ronal Teddy Bears on it :-D 
though i may bring the BBS RS's with me in case i decide to rock something a little less gay last minute.


----------



## robs91jett (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (mynameisphunk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mynameisphunk* »_i can't wait, people








i'll be in the rabbit with the Ronal Teddy Bears on it :-D 
though i may bring the BBS RS's with me in case i decide to rock something a little less gay last minute. 

You mean MORE gay? Please post pics of the bears...and rock them to waterfest and back. The last thing that's needed down there is more mesh wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (robs91jett)*


----------



## robs91jett (Mar 22, 2005)

sick


----------



## Chris Mac (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (robs91jett)*

booked, this is def gonna be some fun.


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (V ScruB)*

Cardomain.com's photographer for the event is a friend of ours and will be staying in one of our 8 rooms both friday and saturday nights.


----------



## fr4nugen (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: (mynameisphunk)*

got a room.


----------



## Das Audi (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (fr4nugen)*

Got a room booked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (Passsssat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Passsssat* »_Got a room booked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Quote, originally posted by *fr4nugen* »_got a room.


<Monty Burns voice> "excellent"


----------



## the_mad_bastard (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: (Mr King)*

this party is going to be off the hook. as usual.
and i quote: "TORONTOOOOOO!!!!!!"


----------



## SpiritDrivenVAG (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (the_mad_bastard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_mad_bastard* »_this party is going to be off the hook. as usual.
and i quote: "TORONTOOOOOO!!!!!!"


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

too bad the cops are going to be nuts again, no doubt. hopefully they give us a floor full of dubbers so we don't have anyone to bother but ourselves


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (1VR62NV)*

booked


----------



## Das Audi (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (the_mad_bastard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the_mad_bastard* »_this party is going to be off the hook. as usual.
and i quote: "TORONTOOOOOO!!!!!!"
We can't win a Stanley Cup but we sure can drink and do burnouts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## oldskoolveedubbin (May 16, 2004)

*Re: (Passsssat)*

this is gonna be awesome, stayin in a hotel with crazy canadian dubbers


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (oldskoolveedubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldskoolveedubbin* »_this is gonna be awesome, stayin in a hotel with crazy canadian dubbers

You got that right. We set the standard for fun. And drinking. No bad attitudes, just a love of VW. 

We also don't decimate private property in the process, because that just isn't cool.


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

sounds exactly like our cup of tea....or mad dog 20/20 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Chris Mac (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (mynameisphunk)*

this is def going to be a good time. cant wait. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: (V ScruB)*

your average leafs fan...








and then...








sorry I just had to. I have a loser since '67 image somewhere but I can't find it.
btw why do maple leafs players drink tea from saucers? because the habs have all the cups


----------



## DuBDrew (May 6, 2002)

*Re: (Teknojnky)*









there you go buddy!


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: (DuBDrew)*

thanks andrew


----------



## Stephane Trahan (Jun 16, 2000)

*Re: (Teknojnky)*

ROTFLMAO!!!!


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

*Re: (Stephane Trahan)*

osti Steph is here now








seriously now...
that is what happened at the holiday inn just 2 minutes walking distance back in '03










_Modified by Teknojnky at 1:47 AM 4-24-2006_


----------



## Bruno52287 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Teknojnky)*

Reserved my room...can't wait


----------



## samsmalls (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: (Bruno52287)*

that marriot is 5 minutes from my house hahahaha and i work acorss the street







its a nice place hope you guys enjoy.. maybe i can hook up with you all there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kevyb1973 (Oct 7, 2004)

what about courtyard marriott the use to be the spot on the backside of the motel was a good burnout spot


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (kevyb1973)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevyb1973* »_what about courtyard marriott the use to be the spot on the backside of the motel was a good burnout spot

except last year when members of the swat team were stationed every 2.3 feet throughout the parking lot. pretty sure that was every hotel on davidson in somerset.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (1VR62NV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1VR62NV* »_Recently completing an expansive 6 million dollar renovation, the Somerset Marriott aspires to be your home away from home! 

After spending that kind of money to fix the place up, do you honestly think the hotel management will put up with any drunken, tire burnout, destructive behavior??? Doubt it...


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (charlier)*

and your point


----------



## bmxryder666 (Jan 18, 2004)

just booked my room


----------



## KidCorrado (Aug 10, 2001)

Just booked too, but the rate i got for AAA members was $79 a night, i even questioned it but nothing...either way still a good deal.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (charlier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charlier* »_After spending that kind of money to fix the place up, do you honestly think the hotel management will put up with any drunken, tire burnout, destructive behavior??? Doubt it...

Agreed - there is no need for public drunkeness and vandalism, the hotels have been taking a hard line with this and I hope they continue to.


----------



## silversleeperA4 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (1VR62NV)*

count me in...just booked a room


----------



## miss vdub (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (silversleeperA4)*

official dubgirls hotel!
haha yea, lots of cops around last year....but they were harmless


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (miss vdub)*

^^^^^^^
<Monty Burns voice> "Excellent"


----------



## darksideofthemn (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (Mr King)*

room booked. I cant wait for this. i've gone the past 3 years with my buddies but this is the first time we got a room. I hope the cops are cool with some peaceful drunk dubbers.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

sounds like it is gonna be a better party then last years hotel #1 friday night


----------



## Turbo PREP (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (miss vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *miss vdub* »_official dubgirls hotel!
haha yea, lots of cops around last year....but they were harmless

















ILL BE THERE WITH MAH GIRLSSS PAAAARRTTYYINNNN IT UP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShuttleManDan (May 29, 2006)

*Re: (bmxryder666)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxryder666* »_just booked my room

i'm with him. hopefully my car doesn't come home on a trailer this year!


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (ShuttleManDan)*

did u blow a clutch last year at hotel #1 in a silver jetta


----------



## ShuttleManDan (May 29, 2006)

*Re: (1VR62NV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1VR62NV* »_did u blow a clutch last year at hotel #1 in a silver jetta

yeah that's me. i blew the pressure plate into 3 pieces














!
good times last year! you canadians know how to party








werd.


----------



## 2004turbo (Dec 1, 2004)

*Re: (ShuttleManDan)*

gonna try and book my room this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Booked a long time ago


----------



## Turbo PREP (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: (pubahs)*

the cops loved us last year...brought us waters and everything.


----------



## Bruno52287 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Turbo PREP)*

I can't wait for this show!







When are you guys getting in? I'll be there Friday afternoon. Should be a really fun time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Bruno52287 at 6:51 PM 6-5-2006_


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Bruno52287)*

late afternoon early evening for me


----------



## nitrodub16 (May 6, 2005)

*Re: (1VR62NV)*

oh yeah i hope there is still two rooms left for me


----------



## Black n Tan (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (nitrodub16)*

booked. beer pong tourney will be held in our room. open to all, as long as you bring your a-game and brew. 
hopefully this hotel will lay under the radar for a little. if not oh well, stumbling to the next closest parking lot has always been fun.


----------



## DRVRFWND (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: (Black n Tan)*

i just called these guys to reserve a room and they are asking for 189 USD per night
can someone let me know what's going on? i thought it was 89?
Vic.


----------



## Bruno52287 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (DRVRFWND)*

Are you sure that they said $189? Try booking a room on their website. 
So I checked out their website, and the cheapest room I found was for $109 a night. I guess that all the $89 rooms are booked.


_Modified by Bruno52287 at 10:09 PM 6-9-2006_


----------



## Black n Tan (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (Bruno52287)*

Yeah when I booked a couple days ago, the cheapest rate they had left was the 109. Gotta love procrastination.


----------



## SILVERSTONE20V (Dec 5, 2005)

I paid 109 a night, cant ****in wait


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (SILVERSTONE20V)*

I'm now booked at the show as well.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I wonder how long it'll take the hotel to realize they've been hookwinked into letting the WF crowd in ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: (Mr King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr King* »_
We also don't decimate private property in the process, because that just isn't cool.

Parking lots don't count, do they King?








- Dave.


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Parking lots don't count, do they King?








- Dave.


Nope.


----------



## CaptainJon (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: (Mr King)*

booked for 109 cant wait. regestering for the show this week


----------



## '95MullberryVR6 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: (bellemare410)*

I just got the last room @ 129 a night! Staying Friday night and Saturday night...
Good times!










_Modified by '95MullberryVR6 at 1:37 AM 6-17-2006_


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Look forward to hearing that car roll in ^^^^


----------



## j. Kush (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: (pubahs)*

So is this hotel full now?


----------



## '95MullberryVR6 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: (dox)*

Unless someone backs out. Yes.


----------



## BAM6I4 (Jan 14, 2005)

They say they have rooms available...but what other hotels are close by/anyone have their number or website? This thread said rooms were $70 w/ AAA discount, but they are telling me its $129/night....that's too much!


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Supply/Demand Factor.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (pubahs)*

i book ages ago and got $69.99 wit a caa membership


----------



## NatroVR6 (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Mr King)*

we went a got a place over at the howard johnson abotu 10 min away and 10 min closer. so ill stop over at the other hotel


----------



## '95MullberryVR6 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (1VR62NV)*

Sorry Boys and Girls, had to cancel the Reservation... Got a closer hotel for just me and the lady...


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott ('95MullberryVR6)*

ALL 12 members of *718 DUBS* will be in the house.


----------



## Black n Tan (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott ('95MullberryVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’95MullberryVR6* »_Sorry Boys and Girls, had to cancel the Reservation... Got a closer hotel for just me and the lady...

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif boooooo
I was looking forward to seeing your car up close and personal. guess I'll have to wait till the show.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (Black n Tan)*

i booked the other day...does everyone plan on like cruising to the show? i know a lot of people wont know how to get there so id like to follow some people that do


----------



## Black n Tan (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (corrado_sean2)*

believe me there will be so many vw's all going to the same place. just follow a caravan, and you'll eventually find it. mapquest is also your friend.


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

booked a room. booya. see you all there!


----------



## MrAgent (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (JohnA1)*

Just booked a room. Cant wait for the show!










_Modified by MrAgent at 9:20 PM 6-25-2006_


----------



## djshortbus1.8T (Mar 21, 2003)

I keep hearing about these Canadians but I just wanted to let you know Milwaukee will be there in full force and we can drink and party really hard. We'll bring the miller and milwaukee's best and toast with your Labott blue. Cheers to a good time


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (djshortbus1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djshortbus1.8T* »_I keep hearing about these Canadians but I just wanted to let you know Milwaukee will be there in full force and we can drink and party really hard. We'll bring the miller and milwaukee's best and toast with your Labott blue. Cheers to a good time


It's all good. If it's a beer drinking contest you want, we're down for that.


----------



## Black n Tan (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: (Mr King)*

Case race. 2 man teams. Saturday. 8 o'clock. Do it.


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Black n Tan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Black n Tan* »_Case race. 2 man teams. Saturday. 8 o'clock. Do it. 

I am game and OHIO will be there with there A Game... holla! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## djshortbus1.8T (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

What is it with dubbers, even in beer drinking we have to race







there will be plenty of drinking and if there happerns to be a case race we will be right there to throw down like any self respecting man would


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Ok, how bout this, Americans have to drink CANADIAN beer, not that colored water you guys call beer


----------



## djshortbus1.8T (Mar 21, 2003)

how about we all drink German beer, the good stuff


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (djshortbus1.8T)*

with any luck i'll be there in a white rabbit with ronal bears on it








still needs a trans and a suspension overhaul...should do it this coming weekend, but instead i'm driving to montreal to experience some canadian debauchery







still have another weekend left to work on the rabbit anyway.


----------



## Asl33p (Oct 13, 2004)

East Coast Canada, lockin' down the Marriott.... got a real good crowd coming down from here.... can't wait


----------



## bmpGLI04 (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (Asl33p)*

Just booked my room. $129.00/night.








-Edit on the price, it was $127.00/night. 2 dollar a night discount with AAA.










_Modified by bmpGLI04 at 5:20 AM 6-30-2006_


----------



## R32 Turbo no more (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (bmpGLI04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmpGLI04* »_Just booked my room. $129.00/night.








-Edit on the price, it was $127.00/night. 2 dollar a night discount with AAA.

















WTF happened to the prices,







. Supply and demand is great. I'll be there.
Steven


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (R32 Turbo)*

75 bucks/night on priceline 2 nights ago


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_75 bucks/night on priceline 2 nights ago









wanna share a link?


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

i've still got our 8 rooms that we got with AAA for $69


----------



## MrAgent (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (mynameisphunk)*

14 days to go.
Cant wait!


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

jettapower:
here's what i did, after checking marriot's site i saw the rates... 90/90/190 for sunday night! ick! over 400 bucks for 3 nites.
so i figured i'd priceline sunday night first. for somerset, no matter what hotel. stay in marriot for 90 a night for fri/sat b/c that's when all the partying will be going down anyways







then i'll switch hotels for sunday night....right...
well priceline let me name my price for Somerset (not knowing what hotel i'd be in)...i picked a 3 star....well it just happened to give me the marriot for 75.....my price....so then it offered to extend my stay a night, so i booked sat and sun for 75.....then added friday for 90 via marriot.com....
save a boatload







i have 2 confirmation numbers and tech 2 reservations. 
i was gonna jet down to Myrtle Beach sunday after the show if need be, but i got my rate. all is settled.
BUT i might still drive to Calif instead that week b/c i'm pissed my boss denied my vacation for Dubwars.
If i do, my room will be available and i'll post a msg here for anyone who needs a room. for cheap








GOOD LUCK.....see you on the road for our midwest caravan.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*

do we have an estimate of people/dubs that will be at this hotel?
seems like its further away from everyone? or is it just me..??


----------



## neonkiller (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_do we have an estimate of people/dubs that will be at this hotel?
seems like its further away from everyone? or is it just me..??

I bet for every beer consumed there will be two vw's to compensate,








+1 for ohio


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (neonkiller)*

+4 from ohio!


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

giving you guys and girls a heads up that are staying in somerset...there is a stretch of rt18s that is completely chopped up due to construction...both lanes....as most of you will probably take easton ave to get to rt18...you will encouter this stretch....it's just after the bridge and lasts for approx. one mile give or take...figured i'd let you all know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i claim this page for jersey!


----------



## silvervr6dub (Oct 16, 2005)

were staying at some fancy ass hotel staybridge suites i think? whats the deal with cops though ive read about alot of arrests for partying and such?


----------



## a2-8v-pgh (Aug 16, 2003)

i better not be in the klinker for wf. i will become quite frustrated at that point.


----------



## neonkiller (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (a2-8v-pgh)*

Bump for drunkeness, and wild burnouts!


----------



## a2-8v-pgh (Aug 16, 2003)

rock on neonkiller, wish i had lsd. well on my car.


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (a2-8v-pgh)*

i'll be ther














with some friends repn da dirtysouth of RI


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_do we have an estimate of people/dubs that will be at this hotel?
seems like its further away from everyone? or is it just me..??


Estimate: a lot. Over 50+ canadians forsure confirmed


----------



## robs91jett (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm American. Am I gonna be left out? haha...oh well.


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_

Estimate: a lot. Over 50+ canadians forsure confirmed



Thats a whole lot of beer.








With all due respect to my expanding waistline, this years' event will be sponsored by Belvedere Vodka or a suitable subsitute.


----------



## saceone (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: (robs91jett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robs91jett* »_I'm American. Am I gonna be left out? haha...oh well.

It,s all about dublove....canadian,american, african,...whatever, we're all brothers


----------



## MrAgent (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (saceone)*

Sounds like its going to be a big party... Well have to figure out a way to meet up...


----------



## Vdub BELLA (Mar 16, 2003)

*Re: (MrAgent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrAgent* »_Sounds like its going to be a big party... Well have to figure out a way to meet up...

Well we'll be partying in a parking lot so its kinda hard not to run into someone


----------



## mysarrow (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (Vdub BELLA)*

just booked mine. SWEET!

there is about 10 rooms as of this time and date. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## neonkiller (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (mysarrow)*

This gonna be fun, i think we;ll need to borrow a hose for the burnout box


----------



## nitrodub16 (May 6, 2005)

*Re: (neonkiller)*

i'm booked for 2 rooms much beer and fun to come


----------



## a2-8v-pgh (Aug 16, 2003)

well ill be sittn on my rust bucket red mk2


----------



## EAD0001 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (a2-8v-pgh)*

Room booked...
This is my first waterfest and I'm looking forward to not remembering anything afterwards.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Mon dieu there is a lot of people at this hotel.
I really hope no one acts like an idiot and ruins it tho...


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (pubahs)*

is anyone staying here going to be riding in the VA leg of kreuzerfest? would be cool to be able to follow someone to the hotel if possible.


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

i think i'll probably be cancelling 1-2 of our 8 rooms, so if anyone is having a hard time getting a room, check back here, i'll post up when we cancel them. probably won't be until wednesday.


----------



## BlackVRJetta (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: (mynameisphunk)*

I just found out earlier this is where I will be staying this year.
Can't wait to meet some of you peeps.
I'll be the sexy fat kid stumbling around with a cloud of smoke following me


----------



## a2-8v-pgh (Aug 16, 2003)

always crispy


----------



## Splisks (Jan 29, 2006)

I'll be there!
See you in the parking lot!!


----------



## Big Dac With Fries (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (Splisks)*

Can't wait for the insanity...
Hmm, should I stock up on Canuck beer to trade with you Yanks again?


----------



## BlackVRJetta (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: (Big Dac With Fries)*

Bring some of Canada's best. I'll trade you a Bud Light


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (Big Dac With Fries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big Dac With Fries* »_Can't wait for the insanity...
Hmm, should I stock up on Canuck beer to trade with you Yanks again?









I'll either trade you some american beerz of give you $$$.
I REALLY miss canadian beer


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm with EAD0001.....can't wait to not remember anything......just like the last time I went in 2004. but I stayed at Motel8 and we stole this dorthy from wizard of oz wood cut out thing and treked her the whole way in my rrado....then put her in the window of our room......then proceded to hide her in the overgrown weeds....I plan to find her this year and move her to the Marriot.........oh...and Canadia......is that even a real country??? jk.....can't wait to see all and hope nobody does anything to insainley immature....i.e. drunken burnouts


----------



## Barney Stinson (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (Splisks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Splisks* »_I'll be there!
See you in the parking lot!!










look at that sexy beast! woot ill be there too!


----------



## BlackVRJetta (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: (JettaBFast)*

Beer Pong?


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (BlackVRJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackVRJetta* »_Beer Pong?









no doubt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif me n ruffdice (if that fa g shows up) gonna be runnin it


----------



## neonkiller (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (Durbo20vT)*

I'm so down for some beer pong I'll be reppin OHIO!!!!
Ever play "survivor flip cup"?
I can see it now, the festivities arent gonna last long everyone will be drunk and taking up space on all the curbs
















Hope this girl is there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackVRJetta (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: (neonkiller)*

Played survivor flip cup this past weekend. I rarely play flip cup.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

eiiiih, i just payed $129 for a room
but i guess its not bad when like 6 people are staying there








oh and we're def down for ruit sat night
the boombox is ready to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by performancevdub at 10:16 AM 7-11-2006_


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (DaddyOfPayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaddyOfPayton* »_
I'll either trade you some american beerz of give you $$$.
I REALLY miss canadian beer

want some 50?


----------



## Misfit (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (BlackVRJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackVRJetta* »_I'll be the sexy fat kid stumbling around with a cloud of smoke following me 

there will be smoke following me but im not takein the neon


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (PrupleGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PrupleGTI* »_want some 50?









this reminds me if anyone wants to play axis and allies.........hahahaha
not!
flip cup rools. i have a feeling tho that WIS will win








and as for what beer.....GERMAN BEER!


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

I'm not into playing all those fruity games....I just want to get drunk with as little effort as possible.....Paulners Hefaweisen is the choice bier for me.......you don't get much more German then that.


----------



## BlackVRJetta (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: (Tifun)*

This is my ride....








This is me.....








If you happen to see me say what's up.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw_streetrider (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (BlackVRJetta)*

I'll be there, as ben has givin me a room for cheeps. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw_streetrider (Jan 26, 2004)

*Re: (vw_streetrider)*

and for refrance....
My project car.....trans just went so it will not be there.


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (vw_streetrider)*

sux your car wont be ther







but thats cool wer stayin at the same hotel ill be ther sat night http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*

we gotta do a massive game of flip cup.
how bout on the edge of the hood of the sweetest mk I we can find


----------



## neonkiller (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_we gotta do a massive game of flip cup.
how bout on the edge of the hood of the sweetest mk I we can find











Just as long as its ok with the owner







and Might I add we play "death flip cup" full cups o beer


----------



## nitrodub16 (May 6, 2005)

*Re: (neonkiller)*

Not that good at flip cup but always down for pong. Just look for a fast red S4 and a 20AE and say beer pong anyone


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

so its looking pretty good that my corrados going to make it... if you see me around, say wuddup and lemme know where the beer pongs at


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

work equip 03's? friggin gorgeous wheels. love them on your car. 
we'll be in the stock mk4 black golf with something witty painted or taped on the back windows. Rabbit didn't get done.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_so its looking pretty good that my corrados going to make it... if you see me around, say wuddup and lemme know where the beer pongs at

















awesome...love your car with the works..i wish my rado could make it but its still down. ill be in my 05 gli


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Whats with America and flip cup? lol. Every house party I went to down in College Park U-MD... everyone played it. 
Never once been somewhere in Canada when someone was playing that. lol 
Maybe im missing out, but I just like to drink. lol


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_Whats with America and flip cup? lol. Every house party I went to down in College Park U-MD... everyone played it. 
Never once been somewhere in Canada when someone was playing that. lol 
Maybe im missing out, but I just like to drink. lol

It's a fun way to get drunk with your friends, and make new ones! I can't tell you how many friends I make over a good competive game of flip cup! Or maybe you Canadain's just don't know how to party?


----------



## BlackVRJetta (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_
Or maybe you Canadain's just don't know how to party?









Uh oh..... he said it


----------



## crusinvw (Mar 8, 2005)

I just happened to look in here and saw this thread. I've had a room at that Mariott for the last month and a half and had no idea this many people were going to be there. 
Any idea how many people are staying here?


----------



## BlackVRJetta (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: (crusinvw)*

Alot. I even know a few peeps staying there that don't post on the Vortex. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

Anyone have some floor space available for a few vw chicks on Saturday? I know someone still looking for a room for Saturday for herself, her sister, and possibly a couple other people, and trying to save some money.


----------



## crusinvw (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (mynameisphunk)*

I take it then the hotel is fully booked or they don't want to get a room? $89 a night for 4 people, you can't beat that.


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

it's not $89 a night for 4 people, it's $129 a night for 4 people. I booked a long time ago to get my $89 a night rate, and they're only staying Saturday which I don't know if that will be possible with this hotel (a lot of them hold out for Friday-Saturday stays).


----------



## crusinvw (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (mynameisphunk)*

it's $89 a night for 4 people if you don't tell them there is 4 people in the room. As far as they know, we have 2 in our room









I got my room back in april during show n go


_Modified by crusinvw at 10:48 AM 7-13-2006_


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

it's the same rate for 2 as for 4. all rooms are priced the same for up to 4 people. call up right now and ask if they have any openings this weekend, and how much they are.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Geez im surprised no one jumped on your offer to let a few girls crash in their room








Id play flip cup with them


----------



## PrupleGTI (Feb 1, 2002)

*Re: (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_Geez im surprised no one jumped on your offer to let a few girls crash in their room








Id play flip cup with them









you learn to ask for pictures first


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

girls are welcome to share my bed







haha
edit: comment above is true, i'll make my decision after

















_Modified by performancevdub at 3:03 PM 7-13-2006_


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

pubahs, that's exactly what i thought


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (mynameisphunk)*

DaMn i live down the street.. who got a party going.. on? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
LMK


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

i'll be there driving this come up say hi i'll be the buy with all the cameras and tripods/monopods!








Minus the snow...lol and the badgless grill thanks to some semi


----------



## Tifun (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PrupleGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PrupleGTI* »_
you learn to ask for pictures first









+1 I'm a fast learner.....


----------



## BlackVRJetta (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: (PrupleGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PrupleGTI* »_
you learn to ask for pictures first









True Story.....


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18JettaPower* »_i'll be there driving this come up say hi i'll be the buy with all the cameras and tripods/monopods!


and your room will be grouped with ours since you got one of our reservations...so you better stop by.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 14, 2005)

we will be there as well. looking forward to the parking lot no matter how tired I am!


----------



## neonkiller (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_so its looking pretty good that my corrados going to make it... if you see me around, say wuddup and lemme know where the beer pongs at


















OHIO is bringing beer pong and flip cup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Me and my co-pilot jeremy will construct a table of magnitude to destroy some flip cup games and host beer pong on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Insperation below, See you all there tommorow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (neonkiller)*

Aight yall I just booked early this morning. Me and my boy Christoph (lownotslow) be joining the madness.
First WF for both so we wanna rep ct and not act like clowns. Either way hope to see yall around, good looks Shawn on recommending the spot.

Oh yeah, and heres my ride so all u rado guys lets try and line em all up or something!


----------



## Teggoesvroom (Apr 5, 2005)

haha four people in a room? eff that we have five.. we'll be partying like crazy, bringing the essentials for beer pong as well..


----------



## crusinvw (Mar 8, 2005)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*

And I thought I was going to be the only Corrado at the hotel. 
Hopefully I'll remember who you are from the Rado Run to Hell. 
Page 6 for the upstate NY crowd


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Teggoesvroom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Teggoesvroom* »_haha four people in a room? eff that we have five.. we'll be partying like crazy, bringing the essentials for beer pong as well..

we got 7 in ours... lol


----------



## Jirbs337 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

Where the heck is everyone?


----------



## MrAgent (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (jirby_the_frog)*

Im here. Im in the E wing


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (MrAgent)*

I just rolled by there in my sequoia green vr6 jetta and had a few guys ask me to do a burnout!!! LOL..
I live down the street firgured id show up to see who's there.. 
BTW whoever has the sick blue rabbit truck.. OMG im loving it.. or the dark red mk1 jetta 4dr... beautiful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pickles and mayo (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm gonna swing by there tonight... we got a cheap ass hotel about 20 mins north of Somerset. Hopefully people will be chillin' outside as I'm not a resident


----------



## fordhack (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: (pickles and mayo)*

Just rolled in this afternoon. staying in e-wing aswell. Driving my busted silver rado on Long *******. anybody heading to the DJD gtg?


----------



## MrAgent (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (fordhack)*

I want to go... Im in room 357... Give me a buzz
Name is Jason


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (fordhack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fordhack* »_Just rolled in this afternoon. staying in e-wing aswell. Driving my busted silver rado on Long *******. anybody heading to the DJD gtg?

Usually a good time.. 
best way to get there is take easton ave down..towards new brunswick left on landing lane.. and right onto rt 18 south.. then rt 1 south.. its like 2 miles down the rd on the right.. from tha marriot its 10 min..


----------



## MrAgent (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (A2jettafreak)*

Anyone leaving soon to go? I'd like to cruise with some people.


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (MrAgent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrAgent* »_Anyone leaving soon to go? I'd like to cruise with some people.

Just saw like 20 dubs roll towards rt 18 on easton ave.. im guessing there heading to the DJD gtg..


----------



## MrAgent (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (A2jettafreak)*

Nice. I think ill be rolling over there soon.


----------



## roadbaron (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (MrAgent)*

just got in NJ at EAS hotel in South Brunswick


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (MrAgent)*

Damn u people for already being there!!!!!!!

haha, cant wait man, this is gonna be ill. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTCORRADOKID* »_Damn u people for already being there!!!!!!!

haha, cant wait man, this is gonna be ill. 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Gonna be? it already is (I'm looking down on the crowd from the 10th floor)


----------



## RY2K (Sep 2, 2003)

is there a bar in the hotel?


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

THE CAR IS OFFICIALLY WORKING I AM STOKED
see you all there tomorrow


----------



## darksideofthemn (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: (performancevdub)*

we are here. room 251. gonna be goin out to the parking lot soon to see whats up. I saw a lot of cops but they didnt seem to be doin to much. well i gotta go pound this beer so i can go outside and see whats up.


----------



## Jirbs337 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (MrAgent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrAgent* »_I want to go... Im in room 357... Give me a buzz
Name is Jason

No one is Home, you bastid


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (jirby_the_frog)*

"NeonKiller"
So Many damn cops did a burnout good thing there was an integra pulled over or it woulda been me









I drive the Red MK4 that says "did ur gf" on the side http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jirbs337 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

7 canadians + 100usd worth of take out = ****ing wierd


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (jirby_the_frog)*

room 1120, ****in good time so far








didn't get here til 11.


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: (mynameisphunk)*

is it on lockdown? cause when we get there tomorrow... forget about it. party all night


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: (Durbo20vT)*

yeah... not lockdown, but nothin is happening. 2am and the burnout count = 0 
the cops seem to be on the ball this year. good times chattin and drinking with everyone though


----------



## pladwa (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: (BennyB)*

where is everyone???nh


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: (Durbo20vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Durbo20vT* »_is it on lockdown? cause when we get there tomorrow... forget about it. party all night
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif NJ aint ready
oh and how are the roads around the hotel, anything to look out for? this will help alot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by performancevdub at 9:06 AM 7-15-2006_


----------



## MrAgent (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (jirby_the_frog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jirby_the_frog* »_
No one is Home, you bastid

Sorry about that... made it out of here and went to the DJD meet at Chilis. Good times! I should be there again tonight!


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (MrAgent)*

"you need a jaegerbomb" - me last night LOL
i now have a brown "divers wanted" shirt b/c of the jaeger








thanks to the crowd at the back of the parking lot for helping finish this bottle hahahaha. a cop was there so i made my way into the hotel quickly after dowsing myself in jaeger! and i'm still dizzy








rm 224


----------



## Jdub88 (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*

headed down tonight, just got my room reserved...couldnt belive there was still one available...were rollin out after work, be there in time to party


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (Jdub88)*

sweet dood, go steelers.
this place is HUGE so i'm not all that surprised that there's a room open.
and a few people cancelled i'm sure.

see ya tonight.
if anyone's up for going to NYC and wants to get a group goin, post a msg!
later.
VEE


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (performancevdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *performancevdub* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif NJ aint ready
oh and how are the roads around the hotel, anything to look out for? this will help alot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by performancevdub at 9:06 AM 7-15-2006_

Davidson ave is ok.. once u pass the marriot on the left is the NJ convention center thats BASE camp for the SQUAD Team of Nj trooper hanging out.. down green st towards worlds fair drive shoulndt be that bad. 
Look out for cops..staties arent too friendly no burn out or peeling out.. usually a good fine!!


----------



## TheCooler (Jun 16, 2005)

what rooms are you guys in....if youre partying? im in 918 give a knock ask for thecooler
I have the silver gti that said GOTCHABTCH on the europlate


_Modified by TheCooler at 2:57 PM 7-15-2006_


----------



## MrAgent (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (TheCooler)*

Anyone headed to the GTG at chilis in the next 15-20 min?


----------



## ottsrabbit84 (May 12, 2003)

*Re: (MrAgent)*

what everyone doing tonite? im in room 292 , dont know anyone here.


----------



## TheCooler (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (ottsrabbit84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ottsrabbit84* »_what everyone doing tonite? im in room 292 , dont know anyone here.


getting ****ing drunk .....why dont you know anyone?


----------



## ottsrabbit84 (May 12, 2003)

*Re: (TheCooler)*

came here from south jersey with my friend ,just dont know anyone


----------



## die wizard (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: (TheCooler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheCooler* »_why dont you know anyone?


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (1VR62NV)*

unbelievable how awesome our stay was this year. the past two years i've been at the courtyard...never again. Cops were great, no trouble at all at the hotel, and a seriously great time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheCooler (Jun 16, 2005)

it was a really good time.


----------



## BlackVRJetta (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubboy75* »_"you need a jaegerbomb" - me last night LOL
i now have a brown "divers wanted" shirt b/c of the jaeger








thanks to the crowd at the back of the parking lot for helping finish this bottle hahahaha. a cop was there so i made my way into the hotel quickly after dowsing myself in jaeger! and i'm still dizzy








rm 224

We were the Connecticut crew in the back of the lot. Thanks for the jaeger.
you did seem to make it to your room pretty quickly once the cop pulled out the Baton


----------



## KidCorrado (Aug 10, 2001)

Was def. a great time this year. Burnouts are fun, but I dont mind giving them up for some friendly outdoor drinking in the parking lot with a bunch of nice cars. Plus, a case race with 3v3 teams is always fun too.


----------



## BlackVRJetta (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: (KidCorrado)*

Who was the guy and girl who got arrested saturday night?


----------



## Bruno52287 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (BlackVRJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackVRJetta* »_Who was the guy and girl who got arrested saturday night?

Yea, I saw that too. I don't know who they were though. It was a really fun time. You guys are really cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheCooler (Jun 16, 2005)

remember the barmitsva or however you spell it going on? I got a pic with one kids hats on me....


----------



## JohnA1 (Nov 15, 2005)

did anyone see the cop van run over our dead kid? it was the funniest things because after he did it, he told us to call the police.


----------



## jimiG60 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (BlackVRJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackVRJetta* »_Who was the guy and girl who got arrested saturday night?

That was my freind Drew and Ashley







thats what happens when you drink to much...Were tried the whole night to get them out but it didnt happen their still in with a combined $4,500 bail! Can some one tell me how it happend basically our whole crew was at the dinner down the road, and the one's that were their were too drunk to remember any details.....


----------



## TheCooler (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (jimiG60)*

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Splisks (Jan 29, 2006)

hahahahahahaha I love this picture everytime I see it!


----------



## Misfit (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (Splisks)*

next time i need to bring more beer.


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (jimiG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimiG60* »_
That was my freind Drew and Ashley







thats what happens when you drink to much...Were tried the whole night to get them out but it didnt happen their still in with a combined $4,500 bail! Can some one tell me how it happend basically our whole crew was at the dinner down the road, and the one's that were their were too drunk to remember any details.....

A word of advice: Calling the cops "stupid f___in Jersey Pigs" is never a good idea. Thats what got your pal Drew locked up. Ashley then decided to start screaming at the police about the injustice of it all even though I told her like 5 times that it was not smart to do and that she'd get locked up just as fast and it would end up costing 2x as much. 
Some people should never drink.


----------



## jimiG60 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (Mr King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr King* »_
A word of advice: Calling the cops "stupid f___in Jersey Pigs" is never a good idea. Thats what got your pal Drew locked up. Ashley then decided to start screaming at the police about the injustice of it all even though I told her like 5 times that it was not smart to do and that she'd get locked up just as fast and it would end up costing 2x as much. 
Some people should never drink. 

WOW!!!!! 
I tottally agree, and he's is definetly one of those people who shoould not drink. Well thanks for your insight makes the whole situation that much more understandable


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (jimiG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimiG60* »_
WOW!!!!! 
I tottally agree, and he's is definetly one of those people who shoould not drink. Well thanks for your insight makes the whole situation that much more understandable


No problem man. I tried real hard to keep your friend from getting locked up, but she just didn't want to listen. <shrug>


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (Mr King)*

I saw those two run by, and they ran right by two cops like it was the best way to get away from them, either way give them a big slap upside the head when they get out.

Def good times at the hotel, and no one was obnoxious like I was expecting, except maybe the way too drunk collar flipper dude who was just being a typical jerk, but oh well.

By the way the wagon rs6 was just plain nasty, didn't see it at the show though.


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*

that wagon was sick














i had a good time nice and chill







lot of cops but they wer pretty cool it was funny watchin the dudes throw that dummy around patty wagon almost ran it over lmao http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jimiG60 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*

I definitly will, they have court tomorrow so hopefully I will see them later in day. Thanks for the info


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (BlackVRJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackVRJetta* »_Who was the guy and girl who got arrested saturday night?

that was drew and ashley
yeah i was too drunk to remeber the details
one of the best damn weekends of my life 
























_Modified by Eurotrash845 at 11:11 AM 7-18-2006_


----------



## BlackVRJetta (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: (jimiG60)*

yea, I wasn't sure of the whole story. I just know the cop kept telling the kid to leave and he kept running his mouth


----------



## crazy cunuc (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (jimiG60)*

I was wondering what there names wer5e. My friends and I met them Friday night. then on saturday night wer were getting ice acrose the hall from them, and the invited us into there room for more ice. We then went to the parking lot. 5 min latter they came down and sat with us adn told us that they got kicked out. next thing you know the hotel manager adn 2 cops come and take them away. We didn 't know what the hell happened. 
As soon as I started to make new friends those dang cops ruen everything. lol
Sucks to know about there bail.
Let us know if anything happens with that.
CRAZY CUNUC


----------



## crazy cunuc (Jul 10, 2006)

Did any of you guys catch the cop DESTROYING my buddies air gun thing (looks like a small blue garbage can with a hole in the bottom and handle) on saturday night. 
I had to ask. it was too funny.


----------



## BlackVRJetta (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: (crazy cunuc)*

I did see that, I wasn't too far away.
I saw him grab it and smash it. Then toss it in the can.


----------



## NastyJettaNza (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (crazy cunuc)*

Yeah I saw that happen. Actually saw it happen twice with the kid. The second obviously got him arrested. They warned him about ten minutes prior cause they saw him get aggressive ( i i think with his girl). do not know the full details but that is what I gathered as i heard the officers speaking to him. Than I watched him the second time get lippy. I was talking to the rather cool cops than they nabbed him. Sucks but some lessons are brought the crappy way.


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (crazy cunuc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazy cunuc* »_Did any of you guys catch the cop DESTROYING my buddies air gun thing (looks like a small blue garbage can with a hole in the bottom and handle) on saturday night. 
I had to ask. it was too funny.

ya it was def funny...but that air gun thing was kinda gay...
everyone was like " i cant believe the cops crushed the air"


----------



## RY2K (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: (newSWARTZ)*

so some one stole my antenna at the hotel parking lot on sat night
i have a black MK3 GTi, tintend with a shamrock on the back window
it's off of a Lexus RX330/350
so i doubt any one else has it besides me cause i modified it to fit
i really waned to stab some one in the face when i got to my car on sunday morning
obviosly it was a vdubber
i was so wasted having a good time in the parking lot on sat, and then i wake up and see this horse **** and i'm pissed about that
what ever i got another one but it's messed up
WTF, i hate when people f with my car
i hope that scirocco is ok


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (RY2K)*

wasn't obviously a dubber...antennas like that fit a lot of other stuff too. it's also not like every dubber is honest and cool...we just like to think the majority of us are.


----------



## Rocc and Rado (Jan 30, 2002)

*Re: (RY2K)*

about your buddy and that girl getting arrested, there was something being said about being 21, but i think the cop was just trying to scare him cause your buddy was being a d!ck and looked young, didn't really follow the conversation...
after he got slammed into the rocco and arrested, mister king and mad bastard tried to calm her down cause she was hysterical, that didn't work, but reluctantly she decided to walk away, and from the looks of it, someone said something as she passed by which fired her right up again AND DECIDED TO CHARGE THE COPS from 10 yards out. She was intercepted half way there by another dubber, but the cops had already decided to lock her up for running towards them aggressively
who the heck charges a cop???
who's got the vid of the only burnout that happened before the cops got there saturday afternoon?
the hotel parties sucked massively this year, if it wasn't for the GREAT company i surely would've gone loco http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mattmayhem86 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: Somerset*

This is Matt from Shokan
the somerset clearly had the better group of people, everyone we met and got drunk with were cool and there was an amazing selection of cars, the cops were in full force, I almost got a $500 fine for taking a piss, we had the Rs6 at the show, it was under the Stay Tuned tent. but for a good hour it set by the track waiting to drag


----------



## BlackVRJetta (Dec 14, 2003)

*Re: Somerset (mattmayhem86)*

I had one of the maintenance dudes flip on me for trying to hide in the back and piss.


----------



## Splisks (Jan 29, 2006)

My attempted drunk parking lot photos.
http://splisks.net/vw/index.ph...r=asc


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Splisks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Splisks* »_My attempted drunk parking lot photos.
http://splisks.net/vw/index.ph...r=asc

haha my pic's look the same... I didnt even bother posting them...lol


----------



## Splisks (Jan 29, 2006)

haha ya I started drinking beers on an empty stomach around 5, and the night went blurry from there as the were the picture haha.
Still we all know we were at the BEST hotel and the BEST parking lot.


----------



## mattmayhem86 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: (Splisks)*

We definetly know how to drink... i wish i could remember some of the people I talked to


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

the cops were freakin awesome that we talked to...they had no problem with us takin a piss in the far corner of the lot (i even asked permission







)


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (mynameisphunk)*

they were cool with the toronto crew too i dont know how those people got arrested they must have really pissed off the cops


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (1VR62NV)*

Somerset Marriott next year again for sure.















We owe those cops a debt of gratitude. They were VERy chill. The only two people to get arrested, sadly, deserved too be.


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

we have a video of the cop reprimanding someone then coming at my buddy and slapping the camera and flippin out. i have to see if he uploaded it


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (Mr King)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr King* »_No problem man. I tried real hard to keep your friend from getting locked up, but she just didn't want to listen. <shrug> 

But NOBODY wants to listen to moderators, ever.


----------



## King (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (DaddyOfPayton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaddyOfPayton* »_
But NOBODY wants to listen to moderators, ever.


----------



## Benjamin. (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (Durbo20vT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Durbo20vT* »_we have a video of the cop reprimanding someone then coming at my buddy and slapping the camera and flippin out. i have to see if he uploaded it









as cool as the cops were, they were adamant about not having their pictures taken. i can't say i blame them, really.


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (mynameisphunk)*

The fcknn Canadian guys got on my nerves


----------



## TheCooler (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (QVB20L8V)*









hahahahahaah nice pic pete....i should be a car model


----------



## Splisks (Jan 29, 2006)

haha we look great in that pic


----------



## jimiG60 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (Eurotrash845)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurotrash845* »_
that was drew and ashley
yeah i was too drunk to remeber the details
one of the best damn weekends of my life 























_Modified by Eurotrash845 at 11:11 AM 7-18-2006_

Update on the two arrested......
Their still in!! Judge denied to lower the bail and the only thing their being charged with is Disordely Conduct. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Alexis Murda (Oct 18, 2005)

*Re: (TheCooler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheCooler* »_








hahahahahaah nice pic pete....i should be a car model


oh god the horror.

im so turned off. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Eurotrash845 (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (jimiG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimiG60* »_Update on the two arrested......
Their still in!! Judge denied to lower the bail and the only thing their being charged with is Disordely Conduct. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

thats some bull sh it. New Jersey bails are no joke


----------



## V DUB'N (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (QVB20L8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QVB20L8V* »_The fcknn Canadian guys got on my nerves









im glad we were able to get on your nerves http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and why did we get on your nerves cause you could'nt 
keep up with us drinking or cause we had the party going all 
night.
canada's strongest man


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (V DUB'N)*

Your friends must have been a bunch of ish talkers to get denied bail on a disorderly conduct charge.
Judges dont take flat out stupidity lightly.


----------



## Splisks (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (V DUB'N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V DUB’N* »_
im glad we were able to get on your nerves http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and why did we get on your nerves cause you could'nt 
keep up with us drinking or cause we had the party going all 
night.
canada's strongest man

you guys were awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V DUB'N (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (Splisks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Splisks* »_
you guys were awesome. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

everyone at waterfest was awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bruno52287 (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (V DUB'N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V DUB’N* »_
everyone at waterfest was awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jimiG60 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTCORRADOKID* »_Your friends must have been a bunch of ish talkers to get denied bail on a disorderly conduct charge.
Judges dont take flat out stupidity lightly.


It all boils down to some people just shouldnt drink , and my freind drew is one of them. But still to be kept in jail for 6 days over the top


----------



## jimiG60 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (mattmayhem86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattmayhem86* »_We definetly know how to drink... i wish i could remember some of the people I talked to


I know we spoke, i believe we have a mutual friend Costas (sticky) i was the tall black skinny guy. Any way good times! cant wait for h2o


----------



## Teggoesvroom (Apr 5, 2005)

Crazy fun time, I felt accepted a little bit even though I didn't drive a VW just because I was drunk with everyone else.. We partied out in the front parking lot, got free **** from the DUB van.. By the way if you walked through the E wing parking lot with your girlfriend, it was probably me and my buddies telling your girlfriend to dump em out.


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: (jimiG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jimiG60* »_It all boils down to some people just shouldnt drink , and my freind drew is one of them. But still to be kept in jail for 6 days over the top









Yeah, that's way over the top http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (V DUB'N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V DUB’N* »_im glad we were able to get on your nerves http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and why did we get on your nerves cause you could'nt 
keep up with us drinking or cause we had the party going all 
night.
canada's strongest man

haha no- you got on my nerves with your retarded-a$s accent- "eh, eh, eh , eh"... and Canada's strongest (and fattest, stomach-wise) man backed out against NYC's strongest arm wrestler- who beat the champion guy with glasses. Peace- and hockey is just as much a sport as Labatt- a beer.







oooooo- don't cry







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by QVB20L8V at 3:25 PM 7-21-2006_


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (QVB20L8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QVB20L8V* »_
haha no- you got on my nerves with your retarded-a$s accent- "eh, eh, eh , eh"... and Canada's strongest (and fattest, stomach-wise) man backed out against NYC's strongest arm wrestler- who beat the champion guy with glasses. Peace- and hockey is just as much a sport as Labatt- a beer.







oooooo- don't cry







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by QVB20L8V at 3:25 PM 7-21-2006_

Ahhh, I just knew someone from the MkIV forum would bring a touch of civility and class to this unruly Canuck thread


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (DaddyOfPayton)*

I'm sure they were saying the same thing about ur New York attitude.


----------



## V DUB'N (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (QVB20L8V)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QVB20L8V* »_
haha no- you got on my nerves with your retarded-a$s accent- "eh, eh, eh , eh"... and Canada's strongest (and fattest, stomach-wise) man backed out against NYC's strongest arm wrestler- who beat the champion guy with glasses. Peace- and hockey is just as much a sport as Labatt- a beer.







oooooo- don't cry







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by QVB20L8V at 3:25 PM 7-21-2006_


ahahahaha dood you and your boys are more then welcome to come try and test the brute force of canada's strongest man and zoli the polish emo gangsta, up in ny state this weekend at the nopi shoot out. if you or anyone thinks they have what it takes bring it.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

this guy really has a problem wit canadians eh


----------



## jimiG60 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (CTCORRADOKID)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTCORRADOKID* »_

I'm sure they were saying the same thing about ur New York attitude.









?


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

Chill with the NYC comments and bashing hockey n Labatt...
dont let one douche ruin it all


----------



## dubfetish (May 30, 2004)

*Re: (Durbo20vT)*

we were the NY kids that wanted to arm wrestle for money. when we said $50, the dude backed out and walked away MUMBLING something because he saw how big our group was if he said anything too loud. NY won the whole arm wrestling thing. i had a wad of cash to bet on my boy. atco, we'll see you. bring money.


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (V DUB'N)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V DUB’N* »_ brute force of canada's strongest 

LOL- That's like an oxy-moron.... Does Canada even have an army, _"eh"_? lol Oh yeah they do- and their in the ranks of like what other countries?- Fiji, Hungary, Iceland? lololol


----------



## nitrodub16 (May 6, 2005)

*Re: (QVB20L8V)*

enough with the bashing. Did anyone get pics?


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

jus shows the classy kinda people we got to party with....eh


----------



## V DUB'N (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (dubfetish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubfetish* »_we were the NY kids that wanted to arm wrestle for money. when we said $50, *the dude backed out and walked away MUMBLING something because he saw how big our group was if he said anything too loud.* NY won the whole arm wrestling thing. i had a wad of cash to bet on my boy. atco, we'll see you. bring money.









hahaha i walked away mumbling eh, and what do you mean by ^?
i dont know what your deal is about the canadians. and the whole strongest man thing was a joke about the size small shirt i was wearing, but one thing i can say is we canada held it down in jersey for waterfest and did the same thing in ny state this weekend for nopi and everywhere else we go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

*Re:*

What's with the hatin'???


----------



## Splisks (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (nitrodub16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nitrodub16* »_enough with the bashing. Did anyone get pics?









I got some here, http://splisks.net/vw/index.ph...r=asc - note I was entirely too drunk too take pictures. I started drinking as soon as we got back from WF and everyone went in the pool.


----------



## crazy cunuc (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (Splisks)*

Any new news on the two people who got arrested?


----------



## Misfit (Jan 20, 2003)

*Re: (crazy cunuc)*

hey yinz guys


----------



## Veedubs87 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (Misfit)*

So...same hotel this year?


----------



## Matty B Bop (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (Teknojnky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Teknojnky* »_should I show you videos of what happened in '04?

do it!


----------



## Matty B Bop (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: (Veedubs87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubs87* »_So...same hotel this year?


i didnt have the pleasure of staying there last year, but we visited for a night and it was pretty damn fun. the cops were awesome too. we had a convo with like 5 of them, and i asked them about the no-left-turn law and they basically said they have it bc NJ people are that dumb. 
a bunch of my friends are staying there this year . . . if it's supposed to be a sweet as last year . . .


----------



## Veedubs87 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (RideBbop1122)*

Last year was so much fun...even the cops there were really cool...can't wait for this year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C_Dub06 (Aug 21, 2006)

I will staying in the marriott in somerset with my friends Grey Goose and Patron and their friends Cranberry and lemon..hahahaha ima get soooo wasted...


----------



## Veedubs87 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (C_Dub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C_Dub06* »_I will staying in the marriott in somerset with my friends Grey Goose and Patron and their friends Cranberry and lemon..hahahaha ima get soooo wasted...

Your not going to be the only one


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (DuBDrew)*

when should we start calling for rooms?


----------



## Veedubs87 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (infinityman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *infinityman* »_when should we start calling for rooms?

Last year I booked a room sometime in April, I'll probably do the same this year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (1VR62NV)*

Just checked prices and with aaa its 69 a night. is this the place to be this year??


----------



## Veedubs87 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (VWRacer21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRacer21* »_Just checked prices and with aaa its 69 a night. is this the place to be this year??

If it's going to be anything like last year, then you DO NOT WANT TO MISS IT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C_Dub06 (Aug 21, 2006)

so tell me, the somerset marriot is the place to stay this year?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (C_Dub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C_Dub06* »_so tell me, the somerset marriot is the place to stay this year?

sounds like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fr4nugen (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (Veedubs87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedubs87* »_
If it's going to be anything like last year, then you DO NOT WANT TO MISS IT http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Why do you think this hotel was so great? Compared to other years, the action at this hotel was very boring.


----------



## Veedubs87 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (fr4nugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fr4nugen* »_
Why do you think this hotel was so great? Compared to other years, the action at this hotel was very boring.


I don't know. This will be my third year going...the first year I stayed at a hotel where nothing was going on, and I stayed at this one last year. 
I thought it was a really cool and fun time. The parking lot was overtaken by dubs and we were out till like 3 or 4 each night drinking and what not with everyone else. Everyone was really cool and even the cops were really cool (they even "booked" these two guys and let their friends take pics). I guess I don't really have any thing else to compare it too, but I thought it was a really fun time.








Oh yea, there also was that International Arm Wrestling Contest...maybe there'll be a round 2 this year










_Modified by Veedubs87 at 1:26 AM 3-13-2007_


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

hotel management very nicely let us have the whole back lot.. they were awesome, the whole attitude was very chill....
needless to say i booked my room in january


----------



## Veedubboy75 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (urogolf)*

somerset marriot rocked.
you had the canadians, who i might add got their butts whipped at the COOLER ARM WRESTLING event.
that guy with the aviators from Toronto? got whoooped!

Conn people were awesome, that dood with the S4, who was built like a brick ****house, was cool.

the cops let us drink. and i managed to share my Jaeger with everyone.
DO NOT STAY ANYWHERE ELSE.
plus the pools kicked ass.
tear this joint up, we'll be at waterwagens!

PEACE
dubarmy


----------



## A420 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (Veedubboy75)*

is it still the official hotel this year? looking to book at hotels that get packed with all the dubs. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

dont think they are doin official hotels anymore


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Veedubs87)*

i think were gonna change it up this year and keep the cops guessin


----------



## A420 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (1VR62NV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1VR62NV* »_i think were gonna change it up this year and keep the cops guessin

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Veedubs87 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (1VR62NV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1VR62NV* »_i think were gonna change it up this year and keep the cops guessin

So what's the new hotel


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (Veedubs87)*

i think it is time to make another poll


----------



## gtivr6exy (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (1VR62NV)*

A decent sized group of us Ottawa guys just booked 4 rooms for this year








If the staff/cops allowed people to party, why would you change to another hotel that might potentially lock the hotel down?


----------



## rali (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: (gtivr6exy)*

every year i just get some random hotel and a few dubs show up. i guess this is where i have to book for this year huh? we have a ton of guys going down


----------



## 18JettaPower (Oct 24, 2004)

I just booked my in hopes that my car is done. Sumerset Holiday Inn AAA $69 a night. This place was laid back the cops were cool and hotel staff didnt give us any ****. We partied hard and late and were up early in the morning. So round 2 here I come!
Look for the White Jetta Coupe with the 20v hopfully


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (18JettaPower)*

whats the latest you guys reccomend booking hotel rooms? we arent 100% sure if we're going yet. and i assume you guys just book friday and sat?


----------



## a3dubberboi (Jan 29, 2004)

I booked at the courtyard marriot about 200 yds down the road. Its usually packed there to. Ill be comming down to the marriot to check it out again this year.


----------



## Veedubs87 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (a3dubberboi)*

I'll probably be booking some rooms soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## C_Dub06 (Aug 21, 2006)

I agree http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MrAgent (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: (C_Dub06)*

I just called to reserve a room. SOLD OUT!
Looks like the courtyard after all.


----------



## Veedubs87 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (MrAgent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrAgent* »_I just called to reserve a room. SOLD OUT!
Looks like the courtyard after all.

Damn...I never thought that it would be booked up already...guess I'm going to the courtyard too
Edit: Just booked my room at the Courtyard http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by Veedubs87 at 6:50 PM 4-17-2007_


----------



## A420 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (Veedubs87)*

how much a night?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (A420)*

NOOOOOO
everyone go to holiday inn!!! that's where we are going!!! along with the whole florida crew!!!


----------



## A420 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (infinityman)*

whats florida crew? south florida dubs?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (A420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A420* »_whats florida crew? south florida dubs?


Yesssiirrrr


----------



## Veedubs87 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (A420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A420* »_how much a night?

$79 a night


----------



## A420 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (Veedubs87)*

iam confirming if the south florida dubs guys are staying at the holiday inn if not i will book courtyard.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (A420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A420* »_iam confirming if the south florida dubs guys are staying at the holiday inn if not i will book courtyard.

im almost positive.
plus it's only .3 miles from the marriot. the courtyyard is .6 miles, and does not have breakfast.


----------



## A420 (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (infinityman)*

how much a night?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (A420)*

i think $80?


----------



## saceone (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: (oldskoolveedubbin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oldskoolveedubbin* »_this is gonna be awesome, stayin in a hotel with crazy canadian dubbers








 you got that right buddy


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: (saceone)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3195655
this is the hotel to be at this year


----------



## SammyDaFish (Sep 2, 2004)

FYI, we stayed at this hotel for Show n Go and the hotel manager was a total ******* to us. We were pretty cool and calm most of the time but he didn't want anyone in a VW there. Called the cops because we were standing in the parking lot. If you plan on staying here for waterfest don't plan on it being anything like last year. There won't be any partying, the dick head hotel manager made that pretty damn clear.


----------



## jimiG60 (Jul 17, 2006)

*Re: (SammyDaFish)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SammyDaFish* »_FYI, we stayed at this hotel for Show n Go and the hotel manager was a total ******* to us. We were pretty cool and calm most of the time but he didn't want anyone in a VW there. Called the cops because we were standing in the parking lot. If you plan on staying here for waterfest don't plan on it being anything like last year. There won't be any partying, the dick head hotel manager made that pretty damn clear.

Cosign http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That manager was a huge douche


----------



## Veedubs87 (Jan 7, 2007)

*Re: (SammyDaFish)*

Maybe it's a good thing I'm not staying here after all...
Me and some other people have a bunch of rooms booked here:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3202951


----------



## 04turboDUB (Sep 14, 2005)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (1VR62NV)*

are these the hotels in or around 250 davidson ave in somerset NJ 08873?
lookin to book and wanna make sure im in the right town or that would suck greatly....


----------



## jespinosa25 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (04turboDUB)*

No more rooms available at Somerset Marriott accordig to site. 
Our crew will be flying, not driving, from the south tip of Texas. Club Volkspeed will be there







. So is there any left at the holiday inn? Looks like it will be my second choice.
found this, http://travel.travelocity.com/...lt1=2
is the right hotel?


_Modified by jespinosa25 at 4:38 PM 5-25-2007_


----------



## vengeance18t (May 20, 2004)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (jespinosa25)*

I just got a room for $67 a night friday and saturday.








Website said no rooms but I just called and got one...


----------



## jespinosa25 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: Official Waterfest Hotel - Somerset Marriott (vengeance18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vengeance18t* »_I just got a room for $67 a night friday and saturday.








Website said no rooms but I just called and got one... 

cooool, im dailing already.
only got fri/sat at 69. didnt book sundaynight since it was 169 but i'll end up spending that extra night closer to NYC. thanks....
Texas in da house....


_Modified by jespinosa25 at 9:25 PM 5-31-2007_


----------



## newSWARTZ (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (samsmalls)*

just tried to book a room and said they have nothing cheaper then $169 a night? wtf


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

keep trying, the hotel actually changed names or something and a lot of people arent calling back to re-reserve their rooms. if you call soon enough they might just sneak you in


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

they have nothing available, sposedly
The hotel is now a Crowne Plaza hotel
all marriot hotel reservations sposedly got transferred to crowne plaza
you have to call marriot @ 800-535-4022 and have them look up the crowne plaza reservation. then call them at 732-560 0500 to confirm they still have a room for you!!
BE ADVISED THE RATES ARE NOT THE SAME
my $79.00/ night room is now $102.00/ night


_Modified by urogolf at 7:48 PM 6-19-2007_


----------



## vengeance18t (May 20, 2004)

*Re: (urogolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urogolf* »_
BE ADVISED THE RATES ARE NOT THE SAME
my $79.00/ night room is now $102.00/ night


Just called... mine is still $67 a night for 2 nights, aw yeah.


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (vengeance18t)*

My price stayed the same


----------



## GruuvenNorth (Dec 13, 2006)

Just so people know... RE-CONFIRM YOUR RESERVATIONS!!!! Aparently the marriot sold this hotel ( looks pretty nice). I called and surely enough, the reservation held. So chances are, you're still booked. See you there!
http://www.somersetplazahotel.com/contact.asp


----------



## C_Dub06 (Aug 21, 2006)

I had someone in our group FAKE... god i hate those people, well i have an extra room at the somerset marriott. 2 queen size beds @ 79 the night. Check in on fri. check out Sun. email me if ur interested [email protected]


----------



## bmpGLI04 (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (C_Dub06)*

Cant wait.


----------



## Hi TeK (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (urogolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *urogolf* »_they have nothing available, sposedly
The hotel is now a Crowne Plaza hotel
all marriot hotel reservations sposedly got transferred to crowne plaza
you have to call marriot @ 800-535-4022 and have them look up the crowne plaza reservation. then call them at 732-560 0500 to confirm they still have a room for you!!
BE ADVISED THE RATES ARE NOT THE SAME
my $79.00/ night room is now $102.00/ night

_Modified by urogolf at 7:48 PM 6-19-2007_


Thank you,..
SEE YOU GUYS THERE


----------



## jespinosa25 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: (Hi TeK)*

two nights here at somerset plaza hotel, DAMN IT WAS THE WORST STAY EVER. SO BORING!!!!! NO ACTION AT ALL, cops were out here.


----------

